# Laminate Underlay.



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Any recommendations for laminate underlay (as in a good one). 

One is a kitchen on middle floor with integral garage underneath and the other is the garage itself (storage) which will be a concrete floor.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Any recommendations for laminate underlay (as in a good one).
> 
> One is a kitchen on middle floor with integral garage underneath and the other is the garage itself (storage) which will be a concrete floor.


Have you had problems previously Andy?

I've laid laminate a good few years ago in a few rooms all on floorboards though. Just bought a standard underlay at the time from the store which was average price though was specific for laminate if I remember correctly.

Not had any issues with it and the laminate is still down (one still be down now about 12 year)


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Last time I laid laminate, I used the green square underlay - like a dense foam / fibre ,material. Easy to cut, shape and lay. Added some sound protection so well.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

No issues just wanted decent thermal properties etc.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

When we had ours laid we bought a foil backed foam which provided good insulation against the cold concrete as well as taking out the hardness of the floor. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Last time I laid laminate, I used the green square underlay - like a dense foam / fibre ,material. Easy to cut, shape and lay. Added some sound protection so well.


Sounds the same or at least similar to what I fitted :thumb:


----------

